# Londinium Niggles



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Not any sort of complaint, just a bit of a heads up and a question (or two).

Some of you may have noted that I partially stripped and cleaned my L1 mk1.

A couple of things came to light when testing afterwards

1. The termination of the wire to the trip in series with the element is not crimped tight. I saw a baby arc and on closer inspection noticed that the clear cover over the spade connector is burnt (melted). No big deal I have these and the crimping tool but maybe you other owners out there should check yours.

2. I noticed that one of the small copper pipes on the boiler projects beyond the line of the frame so I guess has been "resting" against the side panel. This was found whilst searching for reasons that my machine seems louder than others with the pump running.

Questions: can I reform said copper pipe slightly and if so any preferred method? or Can/should I get/make up a new pipe?

I bought this all ready to be plumbed in..... What is the correct orientation of the pump as from the factory (wiring connections facing which way)?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

grumpydaddy said:


> Questions: can I reform said copper pipe slightly and if so any preferred method? or Can/should I get/make up a new pipe?


Be be careful with this as heavy manipulation can cause the pipe to kink , there will be some play in the pipe but go with kid gloves , if you are capable of making flanged ends have access to fittings then I would think making your own the best bet .


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Mike looking at an open one online I saw the 90 deg bend close to side. It looks as if they use sweated on nipples / cones ( not swaged).

I think you could probably cut a few mm off the pipe and re-sweat the nipple back on:good:


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I will pop it apart at the weekend for a closer look. Thanks, hadn't thought of altering the existing one Frank.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If you do, when it is removed, lie it in a shallow tray with the nipple upwards, weight it down then fill the tray with water ( leaving the nipple well clear).

The water will act as a heat sink and you can lift the nipple free when desoldered. They may have used silver / hard solder which needs a little more heat to melt it.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Heat I have (mapp gas torch). Never used it near open water before but hey we shall see.

Away for the week after, if I need to order stuff it should be here when I get back


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Should be fine with the MAPP gas, If it has been done with hard / silver solder and you get stuck let me know.


----------

